# Bank Account



## World2Visit (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi there,

New to Dubai and try to open a bank account:
This is not possible because they want my address from my home country.
Since more than 15 years I did not live there anymore.

Get a local credit card:
Not possible because they want an address of a local friend. What the hell is that for?

No bank account = no credit card = no postpaid SIM = no rental apartment = Goodbye Dubai :=(

Asked at Emirates and ADCB bank. Both have the same regulations.

Do anyone know a solution?

Thanks
Mike

P.S. Did not know that live in UAE is so complicated.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its not.

Speak to your employer and they should, if reputable, get their bankers in the UAE to play ball.

They do however need to establish that you don't have any bad debts or a poor financial history before giving you an account and your employer standing behind you will normally resolve that.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't have a home address in my home country anymore, so I just give the home address of my parents in the country they live - not an issue.

Credit card is not the address of a 'local' friend, but the address of ANY friend living in the UAE - this is used as a 'referral' if you will and someone they can call to try and find your whereabouts, if you decide to runaway owning them money.

Who needs a post paid SIM? Been here 13 years, never had one, only a pay as you go.


----------



## World2Visit (Sep 24, 2015)

My employer does a s##t for me. Every little bit and piece I have to ask for. Absolutely no support. Even for the salary certificate I had to ask after my first queueing at the bank.

And a friend I also have not found here. Especially a friend who's paying the bill if I suddenly disappear. 

Now my prepaid is empty again. So I have to go to the mall, queue for 20 minutes to get another two weeks phone connection. It's so frustrating. 

So many people told me that there will be someone for everything. Where are these people? 
Can spend 160k for rent but no estate agency calles back. But without bank account I cannot rent an apartment, buy a car, get SIM.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't know if that is a new requirement (the address of a friend here) For address in your home country, just use your parents or other relatives.
If your rent budget is 160k I assume your salary is pretty high too so I wouldn't think it would be that difficult to get a bank account. 
Get the salary certificate from your employer and start over again.
Try another bank/branch. I don't normally recommend HSBC (I had issues with them in the UK) but try them? Or another branch of Emirates NBD. We've had no issues with them here. Being humble and polite goes a long way...

In regards to mobile credit. You're better off with pre-paid. Post paid is very expensive here. There is an easier way to deal with it though. You can do it all online/and or via app now (once you have a card to pay it) but before you have that there is no need to queue at Etisalat/DU when you already have the number. You can buy credit in most shops to top up. 

Use the phone wisely. I top up my data with 100 AED per month and that's more than enough. For calls I only use maybe 10-20 AED a month...
Have a look at Etisalat UAE mobile app
Etisalat UAE | Prepaid Mobile Data Plans

I assume DU have something similar. I have only ever had Etisalat.

Estate agents are what they are... If they know that you're not ready to move in yet they won't move a finger for you. Concentrate on getting the bank account and cheque book sorted out first. How is your employer paying the housing allowance? Monthly or in one lump sum? If they do it in one lump sum perhaps they could issue the cheque to the landlord?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

World2Visit said:


> Hi there,
> 
> New to Dubai and try to open a bank account:
> This is not possible because they want my address from my home country.
> ...


Just give the bank the last address you remember in your home country, they don't send someone to knock in the door.. (it would be poor advice and probably illegal to make up an address but that would probably work too), get bank account first and they'll probably throw credit cards at you after 2 or 3 months if you have a reasonable salary, your bank debit card can be used for online payments etc before then. Account can be done and card/chequebook in hand in less than a week.

Once you have a cheque book you can find somewhere to live (and probably stay in a hotel for less than 160k/12 per month in the meantime).

Post paid sim can be useful or nice to have but not really much better deal in UAE than prepaid as Chocoholic said.

Tell your employer they're not being helpful, and get on with it, none of its difficult just annoying at times.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The big disadvantage of post-paid is they area PITA to cancel when it comes time to leave.

Like RG, I top up 100AED every month for data and 10-20 AED every quarter for calls.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's not a friend who will pay the bill if you leave, it's just a friend who they can contact to TRY and find you. Nothing will happen to whoever's details you give.


----------



## World2Visit (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the explanations. None in my company tells me even that I need a salary certificate.

In a summary: I have to start my career in UAE to lie (home address, local contact person) to the
only one taking care of my money at the end. No way.

SIM: 
Prepaid cost me AED 100 per month for only 700 MB and 40 flex/local minutes.
Postpay at DU for AED 150 per month is 6 GB and 300 flex/local minutes.
Not a big difference?

I have decided to stay in the hotel I am, spend huge amounts for taxi, roming of Swiss SIM and
the usage of my Swiss credit card until the local HR might recognice that its getting a bit too
expensive 
Hope that the salary cheques are valid for some years.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

World2Visit said:


> SIM:
> Prepaid cost me AED 100 per month for only 700 MB and 40 flex/local minutes.
> Postpay at DU for AED 150 per month is 6 GB and 300 flex/local minutes.
> Not a big difference?


There's often specials around from the likes of DU, for example I'm currently getting 100 national minutes and 3gb of data for AED 29 - for the next 6 months.

If you are on DU, sign up to 'daily deals' by dialing *055#, then hopefully you'll get an offer suitable, they send out one a day until you select the one you'd like to take advantage of.

And yes, I'm on Pre-Pay, post is not worth the hassle especially if you're not a heavy users.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

World2Visit said:


> Thanks for all the explanations. None in my company tells me even that I need a salary certificate.
> 
> In a summary: I have to start my career in UAE to lie (home address, local contact person) to the
> only one taking care of my money at the end. No way.
> ...


I think that being flexible is an important part of getting on well with the UAE, most people learn to accept what they can't change, or leave before long 

Salary cheques should be cashable at the bank they are drawn on, just need your passport in the same name as written on the cheque and present the cheque at a branch.

I have du post pay currently aed 150 per month for 300 flexible mins and 1gb data, might be better offers available now but the best postpaid deals are only available to Emiratis


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

World2Visit said:


> Thanks for all the explanations. None in my company tells me even that I need a salary certificate.
> 
> In a summary: I have to start my career in UAE to lie (home address, local contact person) to the
> only one taking care of my money at the end. No way.
> ...


Welcome to the delights of moving to another country with different ways of doing things... 
We had to do everything ourselves when moving here and we've survived more than four years so far.
I've had easier moves. For example when I moved to Germany my employer paid for a relocation agency to deal with all the bureaucracy one has to go through moving there (yes, even as an EU citizen). The agency sorted all paperwork and running around. They did all the apartment hunting according to my specifications, drove me around to the various properties, opened phone line+internet+tv package, dealt with opening all utilities etc. It was easy.

Why don't you check out a relocation agency here? Perhaps your employer would be willing to foot the bill? They can perhaps tailor a service package for you. There is an Irish company for example: Our Services | Relocation, Immigration & Company Incorporation Services


----------

